

Sock startup raises $50M - warrenmar
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/stance-socks-raises-50-million-2015-3

======
warrenmar
Fancy socks is a silicon valley thing according to this New York Times article
since people normally dress down. If everyone is wearing t-shirt and jeans,
socks become your differentiator.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/fashion/in-silicon-
valley-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/fashion/in-silicon-valley-socks-
make-the-tech-entrepreneur.html)

